# Der richtige Schnaps zum Fischen



## FishingHarald (7. April 2021)

Petri Heil,
ich fahre mit meinen Freunden demnächst auf einen Angeltrip. Da ich aber noch ein Anfänger unter den Anglern bin und wenig Erfahrung habe, muss ich hier diese Frage stellen: Welchen Schnaps trinkt man als Angler, wenn man gemütlich zusammen sitzt. Beim Segeln ist es der Sherry. Aber was ist es beim Fischen? Ich will nicht bei meinem ersten Trip mit dem falschen Schnaps ankommen, das wäre fatal.

Viele Dank und bis bald an der Angel,
euer Fishing Harald.


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2021)

https://shop.rewe.de/p/leuchtfeuer-original-kraeuterlikoer-0-7l/3KTORP3L


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Kommt darauf an wo und mit wem.. .
Auf dem Kutter sind Rum oder Aquavit gerne gesehn.
Am Loch Mareen eher Scotch.
Hier am Rhein saufen wir ALLES.. .


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0090I3YSS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_i_G13HBNK3R5WRX76FNK1J


----------



## vonda1909 (7. April 2021)

Desto Hochprozentiger.der Schnaps ist um so größer  werden  die Fische .


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (7. April 2021)

Von einem traditionellen Angelschnapps habe ich noch nie gehört. Ich würde einfach den Schnaps trinken, den ich auch sonst gerne mag.


----------



## Ladi74 (7. April 2021)

Frag doch mal deine Freunde, was die gerne trinken. 
Davon nimmst dann ne Buddel mit.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. April 2021)

Ein absolut wichtige und lebensentscheidende Frage, hier wäre normalerweise Andals Weisheit gefragt!


----------



## yukonjack (7. April 2021)

Die Frage muss nicht heißen welchen Schnaps, sondern wie viel...


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. April 2021)

An der Lippe nur Hansa Pils 
Und Zuhause Gin, Rum und Whisky, in beliebiger aber nicht abfolgender Reihenfolge


----------



## ralle (7. April 2021)

Das ist ja auch ne regionale Sache - von Aro bis Kümmel kann alles sein.


----------



## ollidi (7. April 2021)

Sebstaufgesetzter Chilivodka ist überregional.


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2021)

Würde Aquavit empfehlen, passt auch gut zu Surströmming.


----------



## Jason (7. April 2021)

FishingHarald schrieb:


> Ich will nicht bei meinem ersten Trip mit dem falschen Schnaps ankommen, das wäre fatal.


Stell eine Flasche Mineralwasser auf den Tisch. Das ist bestimmt noch fataler, aber ihr bleibt nüchtern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. April 2021)

Die Pulle,kannste mit nehmen, bisschen Cola dazu ,dann passt das schon.    









						Jack Daniels Black 40% 3L
					

Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey stammt aus der ältesten registrierten Destillerie Nordamerikas und wird durch eine drei Meter tiefe Schicht aus Zuckerahorn-Holzkohle gefiltert. Für die Herstellung verwenden wir die höchste Getreide-Qualität aus einem Gemisch aus Mais, Roggen und Gerstenmalz...




					shop.frankfurt-airport.com


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Würde Aquavit empfehlen, passt auch gut zu Surströmming.


Damit kannst Du mich jagen.....also mit Aquavit


----------



## Vanner (7. April 2021)

FishingHarald schrieb:


> Welchen Schnaps trinkt man als Angler, wenn man gemütlich zusammen sitzt.



Der, der einem am besten schmeckt, wenn man beim Angeln schon harte Drogen konsumieren muß.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du mich jagen.....also mit Aquavit


Aber Leuchtfeuer.........?
Das Zeug ist auch besser gegen Ameisen auf der Terrasse, als zum trinken.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du mich jagen.....also mit Aquavit



Und Surströmming findest Du lecker..??


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2021)

Das ist eher der Reiz des Besonderen ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2021)

Findet noch einer das Foto mit der Flaschenparade vom letzten Modtreffen?


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2021)

"Kumpeltot"  hilft immer;-))


----------



## Oanga83 (7. April 2021)

Aufm Kutter Küstennebel und selbstgebranden Willy


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und Surströmming findest Du lecker..??


Ja, aber nur in Schweden. Da muss das Ambiente stimmen. Timo.Keibel hätte damals lieber Aquavit gehabt


----------



## hanzz (7. April 2021)

Dass noch keiner nen guten Absinth genannt hat wundert mich.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in Schweden. Da muss das Ambiente stimmen. Timo.Keibel hätte damals lieber Aquavit gehabt


Nicht dein Ernst....
Ich geh schon laufen, wenn bloß jemand ne Dose von dem Zeug in der Hand hält...
Soetwas bekommen doch nur beinharte Eisenfresser runter - RESPEKT...


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das ist eher der Reiz des Besonderen ...


Glaube ich auch,.....  vor allem dem Brechreiz.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Missusrhinefisher meinte gerade, dieses Zeug würde überhaupt nur produziert und verkauft, damit man solche Videos machen kann.. .
Der gedanke scheint mir garnicht so abwegig...


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

Es gibt doch irgendwo einen Whiskey Thread im Board wo sich die Feinschmecker ausgetauscht haben, vielleicht könnte das dem TE Impulse liefern?

Edit: hier isser


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-ab-whisk-e-y-thread.348676/


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2021)

FishingHarald,

mein Kompliment - du hast einen erstklassigen Köder ausgeworfen.

Du sitzt bestimmt jetzt in deinem Sofa und lachst dich kaputt - ich auch.


----------



## ollidi (7. April 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Findet noch einer das Foto mit der Flaschenparade vom letzten Modtreffen?


Du hast gerufen?


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2021)

Und hier meine Empfehlung:
Ein erstklassiger Obstbrand, bei dem man noch eine halbe Stunde nach dem Schlürfen den Geschmack des Brandes auf den Lippen hat. Das ist was Feines. Besser ist und schmeckt es aber nach dem Angeln am Kamin.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2021)

Der Surströming wird nur falsch verzehrt, man spült ihn vor dem Essen mit Wasser sauber.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2021)

Schwarzbrot und Sommeraquavit dazu... Dann passts


----------



## ralle (7. April 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Du hast gerufen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370886


Der ohne Etikett war der übelste !!!!!!!


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2021)

Nur die Harten kommn in Garten ...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in Schweden. Da muss das Ambiente stimmen. Timo.Keibel hätte damals lieber Aquavit gehabt


Zumindest eher Aquavit als Surströmming. Aber wenn ich Wahl hätte, würde ich die Hot Dogs vom Lagerfeuer oder die Elch-Frikadunsen bevorzugen.


----------



## vonda1909 (7. April 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Du hast gerufen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370886


Und was hatten  die Anderen? ???


----------



## vonda1909 (7. April 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> An der Lippe nur Hansa Pils
> Und Zuhause Gin, Rum und Whisky, in beliebiger aber nicht abfolgender Reihenfolge


An der Lippe Hansa.ich dachte die Bude ist  schon zu?Wenn Bier  dann Dortmunder Kronen .Und der Cappenberger 56% für die Verdauung nach dem Grillen


----------



## Floma (7. April 2021)

Ich denke da praktisch. Es bringt ja nix, sich Abends die Kopf- und Magenschmerzen zu holen, die dir den kommenden Angeltag vermiesen. Es sollte also "bekömmlich" und erprobt sein. Wenn der Wecker vor Sonnenaufgang klingelt und im Tagesverlauf nur eingeschränkt sanitäre Anlagen zur Verfügung stehen, ist mir nicht nach Experimenten. 

PS: den Surströmming würde ich auch erst mal abspülen. Ich habe mir auch schon sagen lassen, dass er besser ist, wenn die Dosen schon rund aufgeblasen sind


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2021)

Ich würde das mitnehmen was mir schmeckt und wenn andere was anderes trinken dann halt die noch dazu... Gibt nichts schlimmeres etwas zu trinken was nicht schmeckt, das versaut die Stimmung...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst....
> Ich geh schon laufen, wenn bloß jemand ne Dose von dem Zeug in der Hand hält...
> Soetwas bekommen doch nur beinharte Eisenfresser runter - RESPEKT...


Wie gesagt, hier in Hamburg würde ich die Dose auch nicht öfffnen und mir anrichten. Aber damals auf der Terrasse der Holzhütte direkt überm Fluss, mit Windlichtern, offenem Feuer und netten Schweden, die mir zeigten, wie man ihn isst, war das ein Erlebnis. Und: Der Geruch ist schrecklich, der Geschmack wie Hering  Ich schaue mal, ob ich nich die Clips finde.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und was hatten  die Anderen? ???


Kopfschmerzen nur vom Zuschauen


----------



## SFVNOR (8. April 2021)

Wenn dass hier ein Gast im Forum liest so sind Angler nur Alks und nutzen jede Zeit sich zu benebeln Ich habe mal eine Fingerkuppe von einem Hundshai (super abgelagert) auf Island probiert und glaubt mir dass ich die Erfahrung nicht teilen möchte. Da hilft nur Strohrum (verdünnt) um zumindest die nächsten Stunden zu überleben


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Wenn dass hier ein Gast im Forum liest so sind Angler nur Alks und nutzen jede Zeit sich zu benebeln Ich habe mal eine Fingerkuppe von einem Hundshai (super abgelagert) auf Island probiert und glaubt mir dass ich die Erfahrung nicht teilen möchte. Da hilft nur Strohrum (verdünnt) um zumindest die nächsten Stunden zu überleben


Haie haben Hände?!?
Oder haben Dir die Isländer nur gesagt, das die ranzige Fingerkuppe vom Hundshai ist, und in Wirklichkeit stammte sie von, naja... Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> den Surströmming würde ich auch erst mal abspülen. Ich habe mir auch schon sagen lassen, dass er besser ist, wenn die Dosen schon rund aufgeblasen sind


ich würde den runterspülen, und zwar im Klo


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

wenn überhaupt Schnaps, dann nicht beim Angeln sondern danach.
Ein guter selbst aufgesetzter Kräuterschnaps oder Schlehe  zum Anstoßen auf einen guten Fisch


----------



## SFVNOR (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Haie haben Hände?!?
> Oder haben Dir die Isländer nur gesagt, das die ranzige Fingerkuppe vom Hundshai ist, und in Wirklichkeit stammte sie von, naja... Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?


Hej, fieses Foul


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2021)

Schmecken muss es Dir.
Bei mir geht Havanna immer, dazu ein schönes Bier.
Auf Langeland traditionell Dosenbier, denn Dosenbier macht schlau (genau)


----------



## Tuempelteddy (8. April 2021)

Also bei mir gibt es nur den!


----------



## Ladi74 (8. April 2021)

Hab grade den für meinen alten Herrn bestellt, lecker wie sonst was!








						Prinz: Alte Williams-Christ-Birne im Holzfass gereift / 41 % Vol. / 1,0 Liter-Flasche
					

Feiner fassgelagerter Birnenschnaps mit 41 % Vol. Reife Williamsbirnen werden eingemaischt und doppelt destilliert Mehrere Monate im Holzfass gereift Mit natürlichen Fruchtauszügen verfeinert Wunderbar mild und fruchtig, charakteristischer Birnengeschmack




					www.myspirits.eu
				




Vor 2Jahren hab ich mir vom polnischen Kollegen selbstgebrannten Slivovitz mitbringen lassen. 70Volt! Mit dem Zeug konnte man auch Möbel abbeizen.) Der Liter hat auch 2Jahre gereicht!
Der andere selbstgemachte war gut. Der Kollege nannte ihn "Bombi" oder so.  Vielleicht kennt den einer von euch. War quasi "Wodka" mit Zitrone bzw. Orange. Hatte aber auch über 50 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. April 2021)

Also wenn wir zum Angeln grillen, vorzugsweise Nachtangeln mit Übernachtung trinke ich auch ein oder zwei Bier zum Essen. Ansonsten betreibe ich eher Spot hopping ala Matze Koch. Wenn nach ner Stunde nix läuft fahre  ich zum nächsten. Das schließt den Konsum von Alkohl aus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. April 2021)

Ich habe einen Angel Kameraden, der hat immer ne Kiste Öttinger Export im Kofferraum, möchtest du auch eins?  30 grad im Schatten und denn noch Öttinger.... Äh Nö, lass mal, Danke aber ich trink lieber mein Wasser... Er ist da schmerzfrei...


----------



## NaabMäx (11. April 2021)

Österreich......Marine.......Flugzeugträger.... Zerstörer.....U-Boote .......Heimathafen .... Weltherrschaft?
Die haben doch nur ein Schlauchboot am Ossiacher See?

Vermute auch keine gute Idee für Ostsee-Angelkutter. Nicht das da noch ein Kapitän, nach 3 Stamperln, Skandinavien angreift.


----------



## Seifert (11. April 2021)

Nimm acht Angler und Du hast zehn verschiedene Lieblingsschnäpse,so nach dem Motto:"Lieber besoffen und glücklich als nüchtern und doof!"
Ich bevorzuge Obstbrände,mein Kumpel steht auf Weinbrände aller Art und unser Co-Pilot versteift sich auf gute russische Wodka.
Vorschlag: drei kleine (0,5 ltr) in verschiedenen Sorten und dann mal sehen was ankommt.
Bei den Hardcore-Jüngern isses egal,die Hauptsache ist,es kratzt!!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Österreich......Marine.......Flugzeugträger.... Zerstörer.....U-Boote .......Heimathafen .... Weltherrschaft?
> Die haben doch nur ein Schlauchboot am Ossiacher See?
> 
> Vermute auch keine gute Idee für Ostsee-Angelkutter. Nicht das da noch ein Kapitän, nach 3 Stamperln, Skandinavien angreift.
> ...


Hallo,

unterschätze die Österreicher nicht. Im 1. Weltkrieg hatten die mit Pola (das heutige Pula, Kroatien, Halbinsel Istrien) noch einen Kriegshafen für ihre Marine  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Surströming wird nur falsch verzehrt, man spült ihn vor dem Essen mit Wasser sauber.


Jan ,
meine geht bald alleine auf


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jan ,
> meine geht bald alleine auf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371149


Die hast du ja immer noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die hast du ja immer noch.


hab Angst,
die auf zu machen


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab Angst,
> die auf zu machen


Bringst du wieder zum ABBA mit. Bekommt der Sieger.


----------



## SFVNOR (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab Angst,
> die auf zu machen


Hi Nobbi,
Ich empfehle einen Castor Behälter


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab Angst,
> die auf zu machen


Brauchst keine Angst haben,die geht bald von alleine auf.................
Man grabe das Ding bloß irgendwo ein,nicht das das Teil noch, in
der Nähe, der eigenen Bude hoch geht.............................................


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab Angst,
> die auf zu machen



Alter, schmeiß das Ding ganz vorsichtig weg - das erinnert an ne Handgranate, wo der Splint gezogen ist und bloß ein Gummi die ganze Geschichte noch zusammen hält...


----------



## vonda1909 (11. April 2021)

Such dir ne Adresse aus und ab  mit DHL...


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Such dir ne Adresse aus und ab  mit DHL...


Ja, die von vonda1909........................


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Such dir ne Adresse aus und ab  mit DHL...


Ja und leg noch ein par rostige Nägel und Glasscherben (Astra Flaschen) mit ins Paket. Die werden nie wieder Paketweitwurf spielen.


----------



## JottU (11. April 2021)

Hmm, jetzt bekomm ich vor dem nächsten Wichteln ein bissl Bammel. Nicht das noch mehr Leute ähnlich lustige Überraschungen zu Hause liegen haben und hier auf komische Ideen gebracht werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2021)

Hab ich mal bekommen vom AB-Angler
Familienvater  

familienvater​

Steingutflasche


----------



## Jason (11. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab ich mal bekommen vom AB-Angler
> Familienvater
> 
> familienvater​
> ...


Lebt der Captain Morgan noch?

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Lebt der Captain Morgan noch?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja,
ist noch  drei Viertel voll
mein
Wichtel
2020


----------



## harzsalm (12. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> Ich empfehle einen Castor Behälter


Kannste  bei mir in Gorleben abholen!!


----------



## Wollebre (12. April 2021)




----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in Schweden. Da muss das Ambiente stimmen. Timo.Keibel hätte damals lieber Aquavit gehabt


Gefunden  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/surstroemming-liebhaber-thread.352698/


----------



## vonda1909 (18. April 2021)

Noch nix bei mir angekommen. ..


----------



## Naish82 (23. April 2021)

Beim Angeln brauche ich nix! Wobei ein Bier hier und da auch nicht schadet.
Aber nach nem langen, kühlen Tag am herbstlichen Bodden kann man abends schonmal 2-4 brennende Fischergeist zum Essen vertragen...


----------

